# loading windows 95 into virtual box



## PhantomBlights (Feb 2, 2015)

hello all , i am running windows 8 opperating system and i have virtual box version 4.3.20r96997 and i have loaded windows 95 into it and am getting a message when it starts up that says

Cannot find a device file that may be needed to run windows or a windows application.
The windows registry or System . INI file refers to the device but the device file no longer exists.
if you deleted the file on purpose, try uninstalling the associated application using its uninstall or setup program. if you still want to use the application associated with the device file try reinstalling that application to replace the missing file, vnetsup.vxd , nwlink.vxd, nwredir.vxd , nscl.vxd, vredir.vxd, ndis.vxd,ndis2sup.vxd , vnetbios.vxd it says the same thing about mising the system .ini file after each one of these i dont have the windows disk just the files to load it that i got online , and i watched a youtube video on how to load 95 into virtual box, i know the files have something to do with the network but i dont know what . any help with this would be grately appreiciated i am trying to be able to play LucasArts Outlaws and this would allow me to do it.. 

thank you in advance


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

This was a common set of errors with Windows 95 and Microsoft amazingly still has the solution posted for it on their website: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/166832


----------



## PhantomBlights (Feb 2, 2015)

thanks ill give it a try does it still work with virtual box that particular fix


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

It should, the error is regarding network files not how it's installed.


----------



## PhantomBlights (Feb 2, 2015)

k, ill do thhat thanks hopefully it helps


----------



## PhantomBlights (Feb 2, 2015)

i went to the website that you suggested , and i did follow the processs on checking the dial up connection i did it asks for disk 8 , i loaded it but it was missing splitter.vxd so now im at a loss as to what to do now, i do kinda feel like an idiot for keep having to ask questions on what i need to do , so i do thank you again for your help


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

So you unchecked the "Dial-Up Networking" box and rebooted, did it clear all the messages?

If so you can just stop there. Do you need this Windows 95 installation to access any networking features?

Can I ask why you need to run Windows 95?


----------



## PhantomBlights (Feb 2, 2015)

i did reboot it didnt clear the messages infact it said i was missing the splitter.vxd file ,and the reason i wanted to run windows 95 is because i wanted to run some old school games that require that windows


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You wouldn't happen to have Windows 98?

Is it still missing all the same files or ONLY splitter.vxd now?

For games you don't need to reinstall any of the networking components.


----------



## PhantomBlights (Feb 2, 2015)

ok , how do i go about loading a windows 95 game into virtual box , because all the tutorials i read where very confusing about how to do it.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Is the game on CD or floppy? Virtual Box has access to drives, haven't used it in a while but you should be able to access them from My Computer or add them through the VB menus.


----------



## PhantomBlights (Feb 2, 2015)

it was a download so no physical disk of any kind


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

See if this helps: http://www.howtogeek.com/189974/how-to-share-your-computers-files-with-a-virtual-machine/


----------



## PhantomBlights (Feb 2, 2015)

it would if i could get a copy of the guest add ons that help it do more but the one from the makers of virtual box doesent work i cant get anything to come up on the shared folder , and to top it off every time i try to do something it doesent matter what i get different error messages, im starting to think using virtual box is not worth the effort it require to use it and or my images for windows are bad, i saw on ebay an outlaws cd that had a compatibility cd with it so icould use the game and also found copies of windows 95 on ebay also. so it seems like i might be crap out of luck with this .


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

There are other Virtual PC programs out there if Virtual Box isn't working out for you. VMWare Player, Virtual PC, etc.


----------



## PhantomBlights (Feb 2, 2015)

thanks, will give them a try, i went to there sites have to pay to use, i dont have any. thank you for all you tried to help me with but i am just going to have to give up , cant buy windows and or outlaws and as for virtual machines im outof luck , but i do appreciate the help.


----------



## PhantomBlights (Feb 2, 2015)

i contacted microsoft course we figured out 95 was carupt so until i get another copy of 95 cant do anythiing , thanks you totally ,


----------

